# Frank Tousey's "How to Box"



## lklawson (Jul 27, 2011)

I have republished Frank Tousey's "How To Box"

As always, the PDF download is free.

http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/how-to-box/16344365

Frank Tousey, a Publisher of chap book Dime Novels, in 1882 plagiarized Ned Donnelly's "The Art of Boxing" of 1879, attributing it only to "A Professional Boxer."

Tousey's own marketing copy read: "The art of self-defense made easy. Containing over thirty illustrations of guards, blows and different positions of a good boxer. Every boy should obtain one of these useful and instructive books, as it will teach you how to box with-out an instructor."

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

